# برنامه نویسی میکروکنترلر (MicroController) ها و MicroProcessor ها > برنامه نویسی سیستم های Embeded > ARM >  برقراری ارتباط  *** در شبکه APN

## هادی2020

تعدادی سیم کارت تهیه کرده ایم که به یک شبکه APN خاص متصل می شوند. بین دو سیم کارت ارتباط برقرار کرده ایم و دیتا رد و بدل می شود. 

یک از سیم کارت ها متصل به مودم و از طریق درگاه USB به کامپیوتر متصل بوده و دیگری روی دستگاهی(دستگاه ساخته شده خود شرکت) نصب است و با دستورات AT به APN مورد نظر متصل می شود و در نهایت با سیم کارت روی مودم ارتباط می گیرد. 

هم اکنون از ما خواسته شده از  وی پی ان نیز بر روی این شبکه استفاده کنیم. امیدوارم منظورم رو بدرستی رسونده باشم. 
فکر می کنید چه کارهایی بایستی انجام شود؟ 

راه اندازی وی پی ان بر روی سرور کارفرما از طرف کارفرما خواهد بود ، در این صورت بعد از نوشتن دستورات AT و اتصال به شبکه APN چطور به وی پی ان متصل شویم ؟ 

با توجه به اینکه دستور خاصی برای ایجاد اتصال وی پی ان در بین دستورات AT نداریم آیا USER و PASSWORD برای اتصال به وی پی ان رو بایستی در دستور AT+CSTT وارد کنیم؟

----------


## FastCode

چه سیستم عاملی؟
ارسال اطلاعات با AT هست یا سیستم عامل؟
interface کجا ایجاد شده؟
سیم کارت ها رو خودتون صادر کردین یا آماده خریدین(ایرانسل, همراه اول, ...)؟
چقدر اطلاعات؟
آیا سیم کارت ها پشت NAT هستند؟
تونل لایه ۲ یا ۳ و از چه نوعی؟

----------


## هادی2020

سلام و درود

at ها از دستگاه شرکت ارسال میشه و ارسال اطلاعات توسط AT  ها صورت می گیرد
سیم کارت ها از ایرانسل تهیه شده 
اطلاعاتی از NAT  بودن و تونل لایه اونها ندارم بایستی بررسی کنم.
interface کجا ایجاد شده؟ (یه کم توضیح می دین)
اطلاعات شبکه ای من ضعیفه در کنار شما دوستان عزیز دارم این بخش رو بهتر می کنم

توی پست اول خودم بین دو سیم کارت ارتباط برقرار کردم از اونجایی که بایستی اطلاعات رو با پروتکل IEC 60870 ارسال می کردم مجبور بودم قبل از ارتباط با سرور مرکزی چنین تست هایی انجام بدم. الان هم یه وی پی ان SERVER  ایجاد کرده ام و می خوام از ارسال و دریافت داده ها روی وی پی ان SERVER  خودم مطمئن بشم. قراره سرور IP سیم کارت APN رو دریافت کنه

طی ایمیلی که با یکی از نمایندگی های SIMCOM داشته ام از همان دستور CSTT بایستی استفاده شود. البته بایستی تست کنم

سوالات مطرح شده در پست قبلی رو بررسی و با طرف قراردادمان مطرح می کنم. خوشحال میشم سوالات دیگه ای اگر در این زمینه به ذهنتون میرسه رو مطرح کنید

در ضمن دستگاه سیستم عامل ها استانداردی نداره ، بصورت multiTask نوشته شده و بایستی از طریق TCP  و GPRS یا 3G  این ارتباط رو مهیا کنه


حجم اطلاعات مشخص نیست (در طول شبانه روز)، اما طول هر پکت حداکثر 255 بایت بیشتر نمی تونه باشه بخاطر اینکه توی IEC، OCT دوم یا طول  فریم FF یا همان 255  میباشد. 

با احترام

----------


## هادی2020

همچنین منظور از قابلیت Automatic وی پی ان چیست؟

----------


## FastCode

> همچنین منظور از قابلیت Automatic وی پی ان چیست؟


احتمالا منظورشون ارتباط always-on یا on-demand هست.

با این اوصاف اگر نمیخواهید chain کنید شما اصلا نیاز ندارید که سمت سرور سیمکارت داشته باشید. ارتباط معمولی اینترنت چه مشکلی داره؟
قسمت ششم استاندارد رو مطالعه کنید(لایه های ۱ تا ۴ OSI)

----------


## هادی2020

ممنون از پاسخ هاتون.

سمت سرور سیم کارتی وجود نداره. آیا زمانی که یه سیم کارت Ip static  بگیره(چون داخل شبکه apn هستیم) می تونه به یه سرور v پی n در بیرون از شبکه apn خودش دسترسی داشته باشه؟ یا به یه *** وصل بشیم بعدا apn.

----------


## FastCode

نیاز به IP Static  نداره. اگر قراره client  ها مستقیم به هم وصل بشن راجع به  udp port/hole punch  و نحوه عملکردش مطالعه کنید.
در غیر این صورت  conntracking  به صورت خودکار توسط سرویس دهنده اینترنت(در صورتی که پشت  PAT  یاشید) انجام میشه. اگر انجام نمیشه از  TCP  استفاده کنید.

----------


## هادی2020

بعد از مدت ها تونستم این کار رو انجام بدم ، یعنی v p n  رو در شبکه apn راه اندازی کردم. L2TP رو راه اندازی کردم با پردازنده LPC1768 و  Sim800 این کار رو انجام دادم.  کسی خواست در خدمتم zamany_2020@yahoo.com / موفق باشید.

----------

